# Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, op. 53



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Arguably Szymanowski's magnum opus, his _Stabat Mater_ is currently on the the 29th tier of the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works, making it in fact the highest-ranked setting of this hymn.

As usual for a work of this stature, Wikipedia has a nice article about it, but it's not really a listening guide. If you want a bit of musicological analysis, here's a doctoral thesis about it that seems to be fairly popular.

The best source for recording recommendations is probably Trout's blog post on this work:



> Condensed Listing:
> 1. Rattle (cond.), Szmytka, Quivar, Connell, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Choir (1993)
> 2. Stryja (cond.), Gadulanka, Szostek-Radkowa, Hiolski, Polish State Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus (1989)
> 3. Wit (cond.), Hossa, Marciniec, Bręk, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir (2007)
> ...


As usual, the main questions of this thread are: *Do you like this work? Do you love it? Why? What do you like about it? Do you have any reservations about it?*

And of course, what are your favorite recordings?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Surely one of the finest sacred choral works of the first half of the 20th century. It's short but full of authentic, devastating emotion - real Passion music. I first learned to appreciate more modern/chromatic music like this through vocal works (Schoenberg's _A Survivor from Warsaw_ and Penderecki's St. Luke Passion are two others that come to mind that I liked when I was first getting into modern music) because it made me realize that the idiom carried so much potential for a wide palette of emotions instead of just being cold and intellectual. I have a bit of a tougher time with Szymanowski compared to some of his contemporaries, but of the works I've heard I would rank this as his magnum opus next to the two violin concerti and maybe the 2nd symphony. I haven't heard any recordings besides the Rattle.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It is an accessible work to listen to. I have listened to it once before (and haven't returned yet).


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Science: it's on the 29th tier, not the fifth.


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

I just listened to it again earlier today. I like it.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Science: it's on the 29th tier, not the fifth.


Thank you! I've fixed that.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have the Stryja on Naxos. I like it, but I don't love it - like most of the works of this composer (I do think the violin concertos are very much worthwhile). Then again, I would be hard pressed to come up with a Stabat Mater that I really love (in contrast to Requiem Masses, where I love quite a number).


----------



## Akr Caar (Apr 10, 2021)

I wouldn't call the Stabar mater Szymanowski's magnum opus. It's probably, of his major works, the one I like the least, but it's still beautiful.

Rattle is awful in Szymanowski, even if his Stabat Mater is probably the less awful of his recordings. You should stay away from all his recordings of Szymanowski's music, and they should not appear on any recording recommendations list of this music. 

Outside of polish conductors, only Gergiev really gets Szymanowski's orchestral music. There are a few good recordings of the violin concertos, but they're usually still missing something, and most of everything else is bad (and Rattle is the worst).


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

I listen quite often to his _Stabat Mater_, although I enjoy his short _Litany to the Virgin Mary_ even more. I really don't care for Rattle here at all. Imho these works do benefit from A Polish conductor and orchestra. This one's probably my personal favourite, although I love Wit and Stryja too.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I agree with the criticisms of the CBSO Rattle recordings. Believing them to be the best I spent a long time thinking I didn't like Szymanowski too much. But I do! I do like the Stabat Mater (I have the Wit recording now) but not more than several of his other pieces.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

What exactly is it about the Rattle recording that has earned it scorn here? I don’t have an opinion (generally I find his conducting very bland), just curious about any specific attributes that lead to such reactions.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Can someone explain what all the fuss is about with this work? Sounds kinda generic to my ears...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Can someone explain what all the fuss is about with this work? Sounds kinda generic to my ears...


It blew me away the first time I heard it. I'm not sure what kind of music you've been listening to if this is generic!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

science said:


> It blew me away the first time I heard it. I'm not sure what kind of music you've been listening to if this is generic!


Lately I've been listening to a lot of bossa nova, classic country, Schumann piano works, and Mozart concertos. Intimate music. I think it's mostly a matter of not being in the right mood for oversaturated early 20th c. choral music, hence the impression I've derived.

Perhaps I'll give this work another try when the mood strikes.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

To me it feels like music which is severely limited by the use of 12-TET and ought to be microtonal.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

science said:


> It blew me away the first time I heard it. I'm not sure what kind of music you've been listening to if this is generic!


The opening, once the soprano has come in, is lovely!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Can someone explain what all the fuss is about with this work? Sounds kinda generic to my ears...


Interesting question! Somehow it fails to engage. It's all mood without direction or structure - which Szymanowski already has plenty of? I think, in general, Rattle is slowly becoming and excellent conductor and expect him to be great in his old age. His Berlin Brahms is the real thing!


----------

